# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Cecil Vanished

## Sharra13

I am so depressed--more than I thought I would be for a tank creature, but I raised him from a tadpole and heard gis first croak just a couple of weeks ago.

 My little ACF, Cecil, completely vanished into thin air. I have no idea what happened to him. We looked everywhere--even in the sand substrate and the filter. I am so shocked, but have to assume he died somehow.  :Frown:

----------


## SanderB

Maybe he escaped, if he can find a moistures place to hide it can survive for weeks. In a dry area it dies in a couple of houres. I would look around in the house in dark places.

----------


## Tony

> Maybe he escaped, if he can find a moistures place to hide it can survive for weeks. In a dry area it dies in a couple of houres. I would look around in the house in dark places.



Agreed!

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> I am so depressed--more than I thought I would be for a tank creature, but I raised him from a tadpole and heard gis first croak just a couple of weeks ago.
> 
>  My little ACF, Cecil, completely vanished into thin air. I have no idea what happened to him. We looked everywhere--even in the sand substrate and the filter. I am so shocked, but have to assume he died somehow.


i found mine in my bathroom and sometimes in the water drainage but somehow maybe it dies

----------

